

Apple deleting mentions of Consumer Reports' iPhone 4 review on forums - dotcoma
http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/12/apple-deleting-mentions-of-consumer-reports-iphone-4-piece-on-f/

======
elblanco
Apple's whole response to this has been unusually ham handed and unsubtle.
Anybody remember how gracefully Apple responded to the massive price cut on
the original iPhone? I'd like that Apple back please. At some point they've
decided to switch sides in the 1984 metaphor and never realized it.

 _Oceania was at war with Eurasia: therefore Oceania had always been at war
with Eurasia. The enemy of the moment always represented absolute evil, and it
followed that any past or future agreement with him was impossible._

------
phren0logy
Stay classy, Apple.

